# What kind of Latin is being discussed in this board?



## Genecks

The dead language? Or perhaps something else?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, we discuss the dead language which was spoken by the Romans under the Republic and the Empire, which gave way since then to Romance languages such as Italian, Spanish, Romanian and French and which had been the _de facto_ common language in written communications across Europe until the end of the medieval period.

Should I attempt more clarification?


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Genecks said:
			
		

> [What kind of Latin is being discussed in this board?] The dead language? Or perhaps something else?


I think this is a question deserving a counter-question and not an analytical answer:

What do you mean by something else?

Loquerisne Latine? 
 ​


----------



## Lorixnt2

Genecks said:


> The dead language? Or perhaps something else?




Mea humili opinione semper _de te_ fabula narratur


----------



## Whodunit

Genecks said:


> Or perhaps something else?


 
I guess I know what you mean by "something else." Maybe you're referrig to the Latin spoken by the pope in Vatikan City?


----------



## virgilio

Genecks,
            If you ever should want to study syntax, go for a dead language every time over a 'living' one. In any case the choice is always between a dead language and a dying language. With Latin at least the corpse has stopped shifting!

Virgilio


----------

